# H A P P Y N E W Y E A R - HOPING DREAMS COME TRUE



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I know what you'll all be wishing for at the stroke of midnight on New Year's Eve ...... because I'll be wishing the same too.

Bring on 2008 to complete all our unfinished journeys.

Andrea xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

just popping in to wish each and everyone of you a Happy New Year

May all your dreams come true in 2008

Love And Luck

Emxx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

What a lovely thread.  Wishing everyone health, luck and happiness in 2008.

Sally xxx


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

May all our dreams come true in  2008!  
Love and best wishes  to all you luvly ladies and partners!
Watch out Cardiff there's going to be a baby boom this year!!!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Fantastic thread for us all, lets hope it comes true for us all in 2008 !

Love and best wishes and baby dust to us all xx


----------



## beckb (Aug 3, 2007)

Happy New Year to you all.

My all our dreams come true in 2008.

lots of love

Bec xx


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

What a lovely thread - wishing everyon of you a very happy new year and let's hope it's fruitfull for us all.

Jennie
  x


----------



## Tan1982 (May 2, 2007)

hi ladies

HAPPY NEW YEAR 2008

love tanya xxxx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Tanya, how are you doing?


----------

